# Recherche Mac User Besancon (25)



## zebwebfr (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'utilisateurs Mac sur Besançon en vue de créer une communauté sur place.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

cf le forum rendez-vous 

SInon, y a http://www.macnancy.com/punbb/


----------



## mathiasb (4 Avril 2006)

salut je suis de besac


----------



## I-bouk (4 Avril 2006)

J'habite pas trop loin  
faire un communauté ? comment ?


----------



## iFlighT (4 Avril 2006)

Tien les bisontins se reveille


----------



## zebwebfr (4 Avril 2006)

Essayer de voir deja combien nous sommes sur le coin, s'echanger les bons plans (s'il y en a), trouver des alternatives au principale revendeur Apple que je ne siterai pas de besac, se rencontrer, etc.

D'ailleurs il y a un nouveau revendeur mac avenue carnot qui fait de l'occas et du neuf (uniquement sur commande). A Aller voir.


----------



## I-bouk (4 Avril 2006)

euh j'achète mes Mac en Suisse ou sur le net, mais oui ça peut être marrant


----------



## mathiasb (5 Avril 2006)

y a micro alpha soft le long du contournement au 20 rooute de gray .Ils sont sympas et bien fournis...


----------



## mathiasb (13 Avril 2006)

faudrait savoir par exemple ou vous avez votre mac ???? bureau domicile ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Planoise, mac à domicile.


----------



## Marcmaniac (13 Avril 2006)

Moi aussi j'en suis de B'sac !
C'est quand vous voulez qu'on se voit !


----------



## zebwebfr (13 Avril 2006)

je suis au centre ville, près de la porte noire. Pas de problème pour rencontrer du monde.

macs a domicile






PowerPc G4 450 MHz AGP 512 Mo 20 Go + 21" CRT Apple
iBook G3 14,1" 600 MHz 640 Mo


----------



## Marcmaniac (17 Avril 2006)

Bon, ben qu'est ce qui dit le lanceur du post ?
Faut nous envoyer des mails à chacun...
Allez, va jusqu'au bout de ton trip !


----------



## kanako (17 Avril 2006)

Je suis aussi bisontine ^^
mac portable (iBook) et aussi à domicile (eMac)


----------



## mathiasb (18 Avril 2006)

j'habite prés de la prison....Mais pas dedans....


l'ordi est sur le bureau


----------



## kanako (18 Avril 2006)

j'ai oublié de préciser : j'habite pas trop loin de la gare (près du Lycée Montjoux)


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Avril 2006)

Et moi dans la rue des roses .....
On se voit quand ?


----------



## kanako (18 Avril 2006)

bin... bonne question...
pour ma part :
là je suis en vacances... suis pas là en fin de semaine prochaine ni demain et après demain... proposez des dates, on verra...
si c'est pour plus loin, bin j'aurai repris les cours, mais je reste relativement disponible...


----------



## kanako (21 Avril 2006)

Alors les bisontins ?
plus personne n'est tenté par une rencontre ?


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

moi je suis tout près de Besançon, vers Franois dans ma petite contré!lol!
mais voila j'ai 15 ans et je reve de switcher! eh oui j'ai encore mon vieux Pc! j'attends avec impatience la sortie du MacBook peut-être sera-t-il abordable!


----------



## kanako (2 Mai 2006)

Bon... toujours aucune réponse...
quel dommage...

En attendant je vous transmet un témoignage sur les boutiques macs de besançon... Un mail que m'a envoyé ma cousine : 
_
Bonjour,
Voici l'adresse de la nouvelle boutique mac de Besançon je viens de
tester pour vous à recommander à tous les utilisateurs mac de la
region, le mieux étant de faire suivre à tous ceux que vous connaissez
qui sont équipés en maC.

CMJN look and feel informatique et communication
31 Avenue Carnot 25000 Besançon
03 81 80 50 83
06 86 79 69 62
pour le moment ouvert que les après-midis de 14H à 19H
www.cmjn.biz/lookandfeel   si vous voulez aller voir ses occases moins
chères que l'argus sur site.


Pour Info voilà ce qui m'est arrivé avec mon Ibook
 Avant hier 18H, peux plus aller sur l'ordi problème grave d'écran puis
plus d'image, j'avais  eu la personne qui me l'a vendu par mail, avec
le petit ordi de frede puisque le mien néant. Il détectait soit une
connectique soit la carte graphique la carte mère de l'ordi bref
panique boulot dedans pas protégé..... Hier je cavale pour trouver
quelqu'un qui regarde.  Le matin la grosse boite apple maintenance
microalphasoft pour la citer pas sympa y en a pour deux semaines... je
vous en passe.

A 15H toute petite boutique, nouvelle de l'autre côté du pont, charmant
monsieur qui me sauvegarde mes données avant de toucher à la machine, à
18H il m'annonce la mort de celle ci: carte mère 600E prix de l'argus.
Il avait été sur un site de bricoleur et avait trouvé comment réparer
sans rachat de pièce apple il me le propose en me disant que ça allait
prendre du temps  et environs 200 E je regarde ses occases, on se donne
le week end pour réfléchir avec frede à ce que l'on choisit, feu vert
pour lui pour ouvrir mon ordi quand même.
19H15 tel : allo MMe ******* bonne nouvelle votre ibook fonctionne je
vous attends si vous le voulez pour le week-end,  j'en ai pas pleuré de
joie mais presque avec le boulot que j'ai jusqu'au 15 mai, charrette
comme d'hab.
je vais lui faire de la pub à géotrouvetout.
alors voilà le pourquoi de mon mail. en plus il ne m'a demandé que 40 E.
Bref à noter dans vos carnet d'adresse.
Bises
A+
M*****
la leçon de cette histoire ne jamais dire qu'un mac ne plante
jamais!!!!! ça porte malheur...._


----------



## I-bouk (2 Mai 2006)

Merci du renseignement,  et pour ce qui et de la rencontre sur Besançon , le souci et que j'y descend très rarement, voilà tout


----------



## )Tit( (6 Mai 2006)

Ton ibook , tu l'avais acheté sur le store apple?


----------



## kanako (7 Mai 2006)

oui
mais rassure-toi, tous n'ont pas de problèmes...
c'est même plutôt rare de trouver des problèmes aussi grave...
sinon ma cousine a acheté le sien d'occase ou bien sur un refurb je sais plus trop...


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Mai 2006)

Pour qui veut des macusers sur B'zac !
J'en suis et Zebweb pourrait nous recontacter pour décier de quelque chose si ça dit... voilà ce que j'en dis !

PS : merci pour l'info sur le ch'ti nouveau réparateur Apple sur Besançon mais je dirais attention car il n'est pas Apple center et à mon avis, ça doit changer quelque chose notamment sur les garanties Apple car par exemple !
Et je n'ai pas d'action à Micro-alphasoft


----------



## kanako (8 Mai 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Zebweb pourrait nous recontacter pour décier de quelque chose si ça dit...


Tout à fait d'accord. Zebweb on attend de tes nouvelles !



			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> le ch'ti nouveau réparateur Apple sur Besançon mais je dirais attention car il n'est pas Apple center et à mon avis, ça doit changer quelque chose notamment sur les garanties Apple car par exemple !


oui c'est possible, faudrait se renseigner plus...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Mai 2006)

Didjou, c'est la réunion des Bisontins macophiles ! Salutations d'un Doubiste qui a quitté ses sapins pour bosser à Paris


----------



## jpetit2 (8 Mai 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Didjou, c'est la réunion des Bisontins macophiles ! Salutations d'un Doubiste qui a quitté ses sapins pour bosser à Paris



pauvre vieux...salut amical d'un jurassien


----------



## Virpeen (8 Mai 2006)

Les Jurassiens seraient-ils aussi acceptés ? C'est vrai que nous ne sommes pas nombreux dans noter beau Jura (au moins 3 :rateau: + jpetit2 que je viens de découvrir)...


----------



## kanako (9 Mai 2006)

bonjour et bienvenue à vous aussi Bisontins exillés et autres Jurassiens... tout le monde est accepté, enfin on attend toujours des nouvelles de Zebweb...


----------



## )Tit( (9 Mai 2006)

MOi je suis pas encore exilé un survivant de jura!!!!lol bon moi j'attend l'iBook Intel pour switcher et après j'aurai besoin de vous!!


----------



## Virpeen (10 Mai 2006)

Ben on sera là quand tu en auras besoin, c'est à n'en pas douter !


----------



## )Tit( (10 Mai 2006)

Merci!!Je compte sur vous enfin là je pense qu'ils vous restent du temps avant d'être solicité puique la sortie du MacBook ets toujours retardée...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Mai 2006)

Si on arrive à se rencontrer à Besançon, on pourra toujours te faire baver en amenant nos portables (iBook, PowerBook et autres MacBook pro) !  Et là, tu vas trouver le temps très très très long... :rateau: 

Plaisanterie à part, ça serait une très bonne idée de se rencontrer un jour dans le coin !  Et qui sait ? Peut-être une future AES bisontine ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mai 2006)

Ouais "Besac" c'est sympa et c'est pas loin de "Off"...


----------



## Taho! (10 Mai 2006)

:love:


----------



## I-bouk (10 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Si on arrive à se rencontrer à Besançon, on pourra toujours te faire baver en amenant nos portables (iBook, PowerBook et autres MacBook pro) !  Et là, tu vas trouver le temps très très très long... :rateau:



ouaip j'amènerais mon PowerMac


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Si on arrive à se rencontrer à Besançon, on pourra toujours te faire baver en amenant nos portables (iBook, PowerBook et autres MacBook pro) !  Et là, tu vas trouver le temps très très très long... :rateau:


Oui mais moi j'amène pas mon Power Mac depuis Paris ah non, ah non


----------



## gui (11 Mai 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Bon... toujours aucune réponse...



 Et 1 Bisontin de +, ma pomme.



			
				kanako a dit:
			
		

> CMJN look and feel[/I]



 
oui le vendeur est tres sympa. J'aimais bien Micro Alpha Soft, donc c'est cool d'avoir plusieurs vendeurs mac.

Pour info, moi c'est pas dur, je suis en face de la boutique. :rateau: Et non je n'ai pas d'action chez le vendeur, simple coincidence.


----------



## Virpeen (11 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais "Besac" c'est sympa et c'est pas loin de "Off"...


Je dirais même plus qu'on est obligé de passer par Off pour se rendre à Besac, lorsqu'on vient de Paris ou de Grenoble...   :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (11 Mai 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> ouaip j'amènerais mon PowerMac


Hihi !  C'est pas nous que ça dérangera le plus !


----------



## Taho! (11 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus qu'on est obligé de passer par Off pour se rendre à Besac, lorsqu'on vient de Paris ou de Grenoble...   :love: :love:


oui, mais si on danse ? 
pardon, on fait ça quand ? :love:


----------



## Virpeen (11 Mai 2006)

Hihi ! Cet été ?


----------



## gigile (11 Mai 2006)

kikooo! je suis du coté de la FJT des Oiseaux. 
l'idee d'une rencontre est sympatoche, faut juste trouver un bar avec de la place!!
je veux bien mettre mon imac dans un sac a dos (!) pour une ptite fiesta.
a propos c'est koi votre taf?
ciao

pour l'instant voici ZE list:
zebwebfr
mathiasb
I-bouk
iPantoufle
Marcmaniac
kanako
)Tit(
CheepnisAroma
jpetit2
Virpeen
gui
gigile


----------



## Taho! (12 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hihi ! Cet été ?


Quand tu veux ! :love:

Tout l'été ?


----------



## Virpeen (12 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux ! :love:
> 
> Tout l'été ?


Tu sais, j'ai deux mois de vacances alors ce n'est pas moi qui vais manquer de temps... Tu te rappelles de ce mot : VACANCES ?  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Mai 2006)

Pour l'instant voici ZE list (modifiée):
zebwebfr
mathiasb
I-bouk
iPantoufle
Marcmaniac
kanako
)Tit(
CheepnisAroma
jpetit2
Virpeen & iNano
gui
gigile


----------



## Taho! (12 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, j'ai deux mois de vacances alors ce n'est pas moi qui vais manquer de temps... Tu te rappelles de ce mot : VACANCES ?  :love:


je t'avoues que non  . Je vais t'en parler d'un autre par contre : e-mail  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (12 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, j'ai deux mois de vacances alors ce n'est pas moi qui vais manquer de temps... Tu te rappelles de ce mot : VACANCES ?  :love:


Cà c'est pas gentil ! 
Cà fait longtemps que j'en ai pas eu des vacances moi. 
Mais bon, j'ai pas pris Calimero comme avatar pour rien non plus, hein ma petite Virpeen ! :love:
A propos, çà va à Offlanges ? iNano est toujours sur Lyon ? :rose:

Besancon.. Pffouu c'est loin ! :hein:  Au moins 40 km... Je sais pas si je peux franchir cette distance !   
Bon, moi je trimballe pas mon PowerMac... Plus de 20kg quand même... Sans l'écran.


----------



## )Tit( (12 Mai 2006)

Euh pardon mais...j'ai pas encore de mac et je n'ai 15 ans j'y connais donc pas encore grand chose, je vais donc plus vous déranger qu'autre chose, enfin moi sa ne me dérange pas du tout...si les macusers sont aussi gentils que ça, ils me feront découvrir OS X NOn je lol je voulais juste savoir si j'étais de trop...:rose:
Et puis, j'aimerais savoir l'apple center le plus proche de besançon c'est ...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Mai 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà c'est pas gentil !
> Cà fait longtemps que j'en ai pas eu des vacances moi.
> Mais bon, j'ai pas pris Calimero comme avatar pour rien non plus, hein ma petite Virpeen ! :love:
> A propos, çà va à Offlanges ? iNano est toujours sur Lyon ? :rose:
> ...


Hurricanounet, j'aime beaucoup ta signature ! :love:
Mes réponses rapides, dans l'ordre :
- Très bien ! 
- Oui... :rose:
- 40 km (beaucoup ?  )... mais à 3, ça se fait déjà mieux et ça passe plus vite, non ?   

Biz à Champvans ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mai 2006)

Virp' si t'as besoin d'un témoignage pour ta dernière réponse et convaincre la tête d'oeuf, je suis là hein ...


----------



## Hurrican (13 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Virp' si t'as besoin d'un témoignage pour ta dernière réponse et convaincre la tête d'oeuf, je suis là hein ...


Oh toi, la bergère, je me méfie ! 
J'ai sur mon disque une photo, où l'on voit ta main en gros plan, un doigt très long tendu vers le ciel, dans un signe sans équivoque destiné à ma pauvre personne.   
Mais bon, je sais pas, çà dépendra, du boulot, de la famille, etc...
Dois-je préparer un crumble pomme-framboise à l'avance ? (j'ai des framboises cette fois  ) :love:


----------



## kanako (14 Mai 2006)

ouais !
chuis contente ! il a tout de même des gens interessé ^^
Bon juste pour dire qu'il faut qu'on se dépeche de faire cette aes parcequ'à prioris l'an prochain je ne suis plus bisontine..
enfin, plutôt que de causer dans le vide,  proposons des dates qui nous conviennent ! Moi je ne suis pas là du 10 au 30 juillet, à par ça normallement c'est bon...
Sinon moi je dis : tous les mac portable (ou pas) sont les bienvenues à l'aes ainsi que les crumble pomme-framboise ^^
à bientôt !


----------



## )Tit( (14 Mai 2006)

les crumble pomme-framboise ^^?? c''est quoi:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mai 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi, la bergère, je me méfie !
> J'ai sur mon disque une photo, où l'on voit ta main en gros plan, un doigt très long tendu vers le ciel, dans un signe sans équivoque destiné à ma pauvre personne.
> Mais bon, je sais pas, çà dépendra, du boulot, de la famille, etc...
> Dois-je préparer un crumble pomme-framboise à l'avance ? (j'ai des framboises cette fois  ) :love:



Tu sais ce qu'on dit ... Quand le sage montre le ciel, il fait quoi l'imbécile hein ? Bah il regarde le doigt !   

:love:

Sinon un crumble c'est quelque chose dans ce gôut ...






Et celui d'hurri il est pas dégueu !


----------



## Taho! (14 Mai 2006)

bref, à quand une AES à Besac ?  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (14 Mai 2006)

Oh oui ! Oh oui ! Une AES bisontine ! :love: :love: :love:

Pour une rencontre à Besac, nous c'est ok après le 15 juillet ! :love:


----------



## kanako (14 Mai 2006)

après le 15 juillet ?
ça ramène ne aout pour moi...
et les autres ?


----------



## I-bouk (14 Mai 2006)

logiquement tout les weekend du mois de juillet,je serai la


----------



## Hurrican (15 Mai 2006)

En congés fin juillet...


----------



## kanako (15 Mai 2006)

donc on pourrait déjà partir sur un week-end en juillet ou aout non ?
genre le 29-30 ?
parce que si on récapitule on a : 
 Hurrican       	   En congés fin juillet...
 I-bouk	                 Tout les weekend du mois de juillet
 Virpeen & iNano      Après le 15 juillet
 moi (Kanako)         Pas entre le 8 et 28 juillet
... sinon je sais pas...


----------



## I-bouk (16 Mai 2006)

en même temps les weekend août aussi normalement


----------



## Hurrican (17 Mai 2006)

Personnellement je serais absent du samedi 29 juillet au dimanche 06 aout.


----------



## jem25 (17 Mai 2006)

Pour l'instant voici ZE list (modifiée):
zebwebfr
mathiasb
I-bouk
iPantoufle
Marcmaniac
kanako
)Tit(
CheepnisAroma
jpetit2
Virpeen & iNano
gui
gigile
jem25

ben oui je suis de besac aussi et sur mac depuis peu j'habite rue des cras et comble de tout je sis Jurasien à la base (ah mon Doubs Jura...)


----------



## Virpeen (17 Mai 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> ben oui je suis de besac aussi et sur mac depuis peu j'habite rue des cras et comble de tout je sis Jurasien à la base (ah mon Doubs Jura...)


Ah ben alors on t'accueille avec grand plaisir !   
Hum  ... ça ne sentirait pas l'aes, tout ça ?  Hein les zenfants de Paris et Grenoble ? :love:  (Star, Taho!, Lumaï...& Co !)


----------



## gigile (22 Mai 2006)

@Virpeen, je reconnais bien le talent d'organisation des filles 
@jem25 on doit etre assez proches pour connecter nos bornes airport c est dire..

ps //mon uglydoll c est TRAY!!!


----------



## kanako (23 Mai 2006)

Bon alors on fixe une date ?
plutôt en Aout apparement...
qui propose quoi ?


----------



## I-bouk (23 Mai 2006)

quand je viens sur cette parti du forum ça m'affiche ça ? c'est quoi cette merde :





Sinon dispo a partir du 26 juin jusqu'à fin juillet


----------



## jem25 (23 Mai 2006)

moi aussi j'ai cette fenetre qui s'ouvre :mouais: bizarre bizarre comme c'est étrange
a part ca moi je suis a la fac de science de la bouloie de besançon, en se moment je suis au labo d'optique pour mon stage de master 2 recherche (une these est fortement envisageable d'ailleurs....) je suis dispo jusqu'au 18 juillet apres je part en camp avec 230 gamins!!!!! et apres je bosse en Aout


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2006)

corrigé, c'est gigile qui posait soucis !...


----------



## Virpeen (23 Mai 2006)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> @Virpeen, je reconnais bien le talent d'organisation des filles
> @jem25 on doit etre assez proches pour connecter nos bornes airport c est dire..
> 
> ps //mon uglydoll c est TRAY!!!



Oh c'est trop trop fort, ça !!!!! :love: 
Il faut absolument qu'on fasse une Uglydoll Party !!!!


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2006)

Billard, Jungle Speed, Ugly Doll Party, ça va bouger à Offlanges ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Billard, Jungle Speed, Ugly Doll Party, ça va bouger à Offlanges ! :love:


Ok pour le Jungle Speed et la Uglydoll Party... mais pour le billard, y'a encore du boulot mon petit Tahounet!


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour le Jungle Speed et la Uglydoll Party... mais pour le billard, y'a encore du boulot mon petit Tahounet!


mon équipe de bicrol'boys et moi souhaiterions prendre rendez-vous pour les travaux :love:


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> je suis dispo jusqu'au 18 juillet apres je part en camp avec 230 gamins!!!!! et apres je bosse en Aout



Grah ! On va pas s'en sortir avec ces dâtes...
Bon, et sinon avant les vacances, avant juillet qui est disponible quand ?

à part ça, Jem 25, c'est pas trop indiscret de te demander c'est quoi ton camp avec 230 gamins ? c'est avec quel organisme ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mon équipe de bicrol'boys et moi souhaiterions prendre rendez-vous pour les travaux :love:



Qui c'est qu'tu traites de bricol'boys ???


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qu'tu traites de bricol'boys ???


Je n'ai cité personne mon biquet, mais content que tu te reconnaisse ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Mai 2006)

Bon ben on sera au moins déjà 4 pour les travaux ! :love:


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Mai 2006)

Perso, je serai dispo tout Août .........
Encore que j'aimerais bien une date un peu à l'avance ....
Qui se lance ?


----------



## lumai (29 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben on sera au moins déjà 4 pour les travaux ! :love:


C'est ouvert aux bricol'girls aussi ?  Du moment que je ne me retourne pas d'ongle je suis partante !


----------



## Taho! (29 Mai 2006)

Le plus simple les enfants, c'est de poser une date en juillet ou en août, avec un programme, des logements et du bonheur ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ouvert aux bricol'girls aussi ?  Du moment que je ne me retourne pas d'ongle je suis partante !


C'est ouvert aux bricol'tout ! :love: On accepte tout bonne âme  !
Mais il faut faire une réunion de chantier avant, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ouvert aux bricol'girls aussi ?  Du moment que je ne me retourne pas d'ongle je suis partante !



Oui "Roger" c'est ouvert à tout le monde !  





			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est ouvert aux bricol'tout ! :love: On accepte tout bonne âme  !
> Mais il faut faire une réunion de chantier avant, non ?



Heu sinon tu sais que je suis un grand partisan des réunions de chantier hein ..?


----------



## lumai (29 Mai 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est ouvert aux bricol'tout ! :love: On accepte tout bonne âme  !
> Mais il faut faire une réunion de chantier avant, non ?


Pas de soucis ! Je me couperai les ongles, comme ça pas de risques au jungle speed !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis ! Je me couperai les ongles, comme ça pas de risques au jungle speed !



Ah mais c'est sérieux ces réunions môssieur !!  p) C'est pas fait pour jouer !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2006)

Baisencon, Baisencon... pas loin d'la Suisse ça...  

J'branche mon GPS que j'ai pas... 

'téressant...


----------



## Hurrican (30 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis ! Je me couperai les ongles, comme ça pas de risques au jungle speed !


On voit bien que t'as jamais jouer avec Taho! et la bergère toi... 
Prévoies les bandages et l'arnica.


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que t'as jamais jouer avec Taho! et la bergère toi...
> Prévoies les bandages et l'arnica.


Heu, si ! et elle a eu mal !  :love:


----------



## jem25 (30 Mai 2006)

le camp avec 230 gamin c'est avec les scouts de france (a ne pas confondre avec les boyscout en short a la scout toujours il ya eu de l'évolution) en fait c'est parce qu'il y a un rassemblement national de plus de 15000 scouts à paris et on a décidé de faire un camp régional pour partir en bus et se preparer comme je suis responsable régional de tout les animateurs des jeune de 11-15 ans de la région j'ai organisé ce camp. J'y suis présent parce qu'il faut qq qu'y ai un BAFD pour encdrer ce genre de camp.
En fait moi je suis la par gérer la gde équipe d'animateur

Voila pas trop long?

Sinon moi je suis dispo tout les soir en semaine et tout le w-e de juin, enfin il faut qd même que je fasse mon mémoire et ma soutenance de master mais bon on gère


----------



## kanako (30 Mai 2006)

ok, merci c'était juste pour savoir, moi aussi je fait du scoutisme (aux EEUdF) mais nous on est plutôt un groupe en culotte-courte (lol, j'adore ce mot), ce qui veut pas dire qu'on est pas cool, évolués, ouvert, tout ça... ^^ donc aussi un camp (mais beaucoup plus petit) en juillet pour moi... 
Mais bon on est plus trop dans le sujet ;-)

Donc, comme disait Taho! il faut poser une dâte, un programme et tout... qui se lance ? (moi j'ai pas d'idée)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Me revoiloù, je vois que le fil a bien poussé... Je ne suis occupé que le 3 août pour l'instant...


----------



## Taho! (12 Juin 2006)

Donc, là, il faudrait poser une date... Il est où l'organisateur encore ? 
En Août, ça devrait le faire ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Juin 2006)

Si nous résumons; il nous faut une date et un lieu... Pour le lieu, je laisse les bisontins en décider  ... Quant à une date, nous disposons des 4 w-e  suivants :
*- 5 & 6 août* :
-
- 12 & 13 août (pour ceux qui partent en w-e prolongé grâce au 15 août, il faut peut-être éviter, non ?) :
-
*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
-
*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
-

Mettez vos noms sous les dates qui vous conviennent et la magie nous imposera peut-être une date ?


----------



## Taho! (12 Juin 2006)

Si nous résumons; il nous faut une date et un lieu... Pour le lieu, je laisse les bisontins en décider  ... Quant à une date, nous disposons des 4 w-e  suivants :

*- 5 & 6 août* :
- Taho!
-
*- 12 & 13 août* (pour ceux qui partent en w-e prolongé grâce au 15 août, il faut peut-être éviter, non ?) :
-
*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
-
*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!

Mettez vos noms sous les dates qui vous conviennent et la magie nous imposera peut-être une date ?


----------



## kanako (13 Juin 2006)

*- 5 & 6 août* :
- Taho!
- Kanako

_*- 12 & 13 août* (mais on a dit qu'on évitait non ?)_ :
- Kanako

*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako

*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!


----------



## I-bouk (13 Juin 2006)

*- 5 & 6 août* :
- Taho!
- Kanako

_*- 12 & 13 août* (mais on a dit qu'on évitait non ?)_ :
- Kanako

*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk

*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- I-Bouk


----------



## Virpeen (13 Juin 2006)

Bon ben ça part bien tout ça... :love: 

PS : pour celles et ceux qui voudraient venir de loin : y'a d'la place à Off' !!! :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ça part bien tout ça... :love:
> 
> PS : pour celles et ceux qui voudraient venir de loin : y'a d'la place à Off' !!! :love:


C'est noté depuis longtemps tu penses bien... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ça part bien tout ça... :love:
> 
> PS : pour celles et ceux qui voudraient venir de loin : y'a d'la place à Off' !!! :love:



Faut juste que ça tombe le bon WE quoi ... :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Juin 2006)

*- 5 & 6 août* :
- Taho!
- Kanako

_*- 12 & 13 août* (mais on a dit qu'on évitait non ?)_ :
- Kanako

*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame

*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame

Et hop. :love:


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2006)

*- 5 & 6 août* :
- Taho!
- Kanako

_*- 12 & 13 août* (mais on a dit qu'on évitait non ?)_ :
- Kanako

*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  

*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2006)

Donc on prend la route du 19/20
Maintenant, reste à ce qu'un local nous trouve le programme et on bascule dans Rendezvous dans un nouveau fil !


----------



## kanako (19 Juin 2006)

allé hop ! quelqu'un a une idée pour le programme ?


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juin 2006)

Des idées, je pense que ça peut se trouver...  
Visite de la ville (un safari photo ?), la Citadelle, plus loin du genre les Saline d'Arc-et-Senans, bon restau... une réunion dans un bar wifi histoire de parler mac.... ? :rose:


----------



## gigile (20 Juin 2006)

.. va pour le 19&20 aout ..cote projet je verrais bien un site style wiki pour partager des photos, histoires et bons plans sur besac (tags del.icio.us, annuaire ichat etc..)


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Des idées, je pense que ça peut se trouver...
> Visite de la ville (un safari photo ?), la Citadelle, plus loin du genre les Saline d'Arc-et-Senans, bon restau... une réunion dans un bar wifi histoire de parler mac.... ? :rose:


La Citadelle : il y a plein de choses à voir et des photos à  faire


----------



## kanako (23 Juin 2006)

ah ouais, des visites pourquoi pas
Moi en fait je sais pas vraiment ce qu'est une AES et ce qui s'y fait, d'ailleur AES c'est l'abréviation de quoi ? :rateau: :rose:   :casse: :bebe: 
(ouais en plus je mets une tonne de smilies débiles proot)


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2006)

En deux mots : Apple Expo Sauvage, acronyme que MacG n'a plus le droit d'utiliser. En 2001, suite &#224; l'annulation de l'Expo, plusieurs MacG&#233;ens, dont Xav et JeanBa3000 ont organis&#233; un premier ap&#233;ro au Lou. &#199;a s'est vite &#233;tendu aux week-ends...
Voil&#224;.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En deux mots : Apple Expo Sauvage, acronyme que MacG n'a plus le droit d'utiliser. En 2001, suite à l'annulation de l'Expo, plusieurs MacGéens, dont Xav et JeanBa3000 ont organisé un premier apéro au Lou. Ça s'est vite étendu aux week-ends...
> Voilà.




je me sens obligé de répondre suite à un MP : mon comodo Taho que j'ai ne dit pas qu'on ne peut pas utiliser l'abréviation AES mais l'acronyme Apple Expo Sauvage (suite à une demande d'apple expo europe* ). Dont Acte, on peut utiliser AES, à moins que Apple le dépose. 


* ce n'est pas une "golferie" mais une demande qu'apple europe a formulé directement auprès de Bialès (qui était en stage là-bas à cette époque) car "Apple Expo" est une marque déposé (contrairement à Hapeule aixpeau par exemple )


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2006)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ce n'est pas une "golferie"


 * je hante tes nuits à ce point ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> * je hante tes nuits à ce point ?




tu as changé de sexe alors ?!!   

salut Golf !  je répondais en substance au MP avec les même termes !


----------



## Taho! (25 Juin 2006)

Vu que tout le monde est partant plutôt pour le 19-20 août, que fait le GO ? 

*- 5 & 6 août* :
- Taho!
- Kanako

_*- 12 & 13 août* (mais on a dit qu'on évitait non ?)_ :
- Kanako

*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  

*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

*- 5 & 6 août* :
- Taho!
- Kanako
- iPantoufle (à pieds)

_*- 12 & 13 août* (mais on a dit qu'on évitait non ?)_ :
- Kanako
- iPantoufle (à pieds)

*- 19 & 20 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- Kanako
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile  
- iPantoufle (à pieds)

*- 26 & 27 août* :
- Virpeen & iNano
- Taho!
- I-Bouk
- Hurrican & madame
- Sylko et sa célèbre sylkomobile 
- iPantoufle (à pieds, sur besac même si possible)


----------



## kanako (26 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vu que tout le monde est partant plutôt pour le 19-20 août, que fait le GO ?



le GO ? qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## Taho! (26 Juin 2006)

Gentil Organisateur...  

Tu n'es jamais all&#233; au club med ?


----------



## kanako (26 Juin 2006)

ah ouais, bin non en fait&#8230; &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a ^^

mais donc qui est le GO ici ?


----------



## Taho! (26 Juin 2006)

Je te sens volontaire... non ?


----------



## kanako (26 Juin 2006)

euh
je veux bien mais je sais pas du tout coment s'organise ce genre de truc moi
alors, des idées de trucs à faire ??


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juin 2006)

Arf, j'avais m&#234;me pas vu l'avatar de celui qui a initi&#233; ce sujet. 

Je sens que je vais pas parler que de mac moi.  :love:

Dois-je venir avec ma Vanguish ?


----------



## Taho! (26 Juin 2006)

Le soucis est que l'instigateur du fil, zewebfr pour ne pas le citer, a disparu de la circulation depuis Avril...

Comment faire pour organiser une AES ? Trouver des logements pour les non locaux (auberge de jeunesse ou chez l'habitant, le ma&#238;tre mot &#233;tant le tarif r&#233;duit), plancher sur un programme &#224; la fois charg&#233; (on ne doit pas s'ennuyer) et libre (ne pas avoir trop de trucs pr&#233;vus non plus pour g&#233;rer les impond&#233;rables et &#233;viter les activit&#233;s au pas de course) avec une dose d'improvisation, et enfin trouver des resto (voir note sur les logements) pour les principales pauses d&#233;jeuner (notamment le d&#238;ner du samedi soir)...

A toi de jouer !


----------



## kanako (29 Juin 2006)

Pour le programme, j'ai aucune idée (citadelle ?)
Pour le restau du samedi je propose la creperie Luc Breton, par exemple, moi j'aime bien
Si des gens ont d'autres idées allez-y j'aurai du mal toute seule, et surtout je pars en camp scout d'ici peu (çad sans ordi ni internet) donc je pourrai plus m'en occuper


----------



## I-bouk (29 Juin 2006)

je ne connais que peu Besançon et je n'ai jamais fait AES.. vous faite quoi d'habitude ? sortie culturel ? sortie festive ? sortie sportive ? sortie photo ?

Bon je suppose que l'on reste sur Besançon et alentour !
Bon je vais a besac une fois tous les 2/3 mois , mais je connais un petit peu  

Donc euh, donner un peu des idées de ce qui ce passe d'habitude


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juin 2006)

Oui on peut se faire la citadelle, monter par la porte taill&#233;e, et faire un tour sur les hauts de Besancon, Ornans, la source et la vall&#233;e de la Loue (c'est chouette et &#231;&#224; d&#233;rouillera les jambes), ... Au niveau restau, c'est vrai que je mange rarement &#224; Besac. Donc les bisontins seront plus &#224; m&#234;me de r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question.


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

bin, &#231;a en fait des kilom&#232;tres &#231;a... dans ce cas-l&#224;, pourquoi ne pas passer &#224; La Cluse pour admirer le Saint Lieu o&#249; le Saint-Al&#232;m, fils de Dieu par son p&#232;re, fut con&#231;u ?!!


----------



## DarkRomz (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin, ça en fait des kilomètres ça... dans ce cas-là, pourquoi ne pas passer à La Cluse pour admirer le Saint Lieu où le Saint-Alèm, fils de Dieu par son père, fut conçu ?!!



Ne serait-ce pas la Cluse et Mijoux dans le doubs  
Car s'il s'agit de La Cluse des Hautes Alpes,
j'ai bien peur que tous les fervents disciples de sa sainteté ne l'aient déserté pour suivre ses pérégrinations


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce pas la Cluse et Mijoux dans le doubs
> Car s'il s'agit de La Cluse des Hautes Alpes,
> j'ai bien peur que tous les fervents disciples de sa sainteté ne l'aient déserté pour suivre ses pérégrinations




tu as lu le titre du sujet Romzy chéri ? parce que oui, la Cluse et Mijoux est béni entre toutes !! 

ps : j'adore son maire et ses initiales Rémy G.


----------



## DarkRomz (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> tu as lu le titre du sujet Romzy ch&#233;ri ? parce que oui, la Cluse et Mijoux est b&#233;ni entre toutes !!



Ah voil&#224; qui fait plaisir ! un p'tit gars du coin !  
Moi qui te croyait picard pur souche !
Sais-tu que la famille est de haute-saone et ma soeur de Besac !
Tu viens de prendre du galon gamin  

PS : j'aime quand tu m'appelle Romzy cheri ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin, ça en fait des kilomètres ça... dans ce cas-là, pourquoi ne pas passer à La Cluse pour admirer le Saint Lieu où le Saint-Alèm, fils de Dieu par son père, fut conçu ?!!


Attends, Ornans, c'est quand même pas bien loin de Besancon ! On y est en 20mn maxi...
Nous lors l'AES Jurassienne 2005, on a fait bien pire que çà. Offlanges <-> Arbois, soit le double.  
Et puis avoue qu'Ornans et cette partie de la Loue c'est chouette comme coin. :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Attends, Ornans, c'est quand même pas bien loin de Besancon ! On y est en 20mn maxi...
> Nous lors l'AES Jurassienne 2005, on a fait bien pire que çà. Offlanges <-> Arbois, soit le double.
> Et puis avoue qu'Ornans et cette partie de la Loue c'est chouette comme coin. :love:




oui, j'avoue. 




			
				DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà qui fait plaisir ! un p'tit gars du coin !
> Moi qui te croyait picard pur souche !
> Sais-tu que la famille est de haute-saone et ma soeur de Besac !
> Tu viens de prendre du galon gamin
> ...




héhé, ça ne change rien au fait que je sois Picard Pur Souche comme d'autres sont flamands du marécage du lièvre alors qu'il sont 9-3isés !  

mais j'ai beaucoup d'accointances avec le Doubs dont La Cluse (j'ai aussi habité un an à Mijoux à l'adolescence), Jougne, Metabief, Les Hopitaux-Vieux, Rochejean, Mouthe voire même Lausanne (qui peut se vanter d'avoir skié dans les rues de la vieille ville ? ) et aussi une belle collection de vin d'Arbois concocté avec un ancêtre des forums (Starbus) !


----------



## mathiasb (30 Juin 2006)

Sans vouloir casser l'ambiance une visite de la région ça ne me tente pas mais bon si vous voulez...

à bonne entendeur salut


----------



## kanako (1 Juillet 2006)

ouais&#8230;
si on restais &#224; Besac ?
Bon apr&#232;s faut trouver quoi y faire ok&#8230;
Je proposerais bien genre des jeux, mais c'est peut-&#234;tre pas votre genre et on va me traiter de jeune&#8230;
enfin &#224; voir&#8230;
Qui a d'autres id&#233;es ? (on peut quand m&#234;me aller &#224; la Citadelle ou voir un autre fort, ne serait-ce que pour se poser dans un/des endroits sympas)


----------



## Taho! (2 Juillet 2006)

La citadelle et un grand tour dans Besac le samedi, le reste &#224; l'arrache, &#231;a commence &#224; vraiment prendre forme. 
Reste encore &#224; trouver les lieux o&#249; dormir et pourquoi pas un petit truc &#224; faire le dimanche quand m&#234;me...


----------



## kanako (11 Juillet 2006)

Bon, des lieux pour dormir, y a une auberge de jeunesse &#224; besac quand m&#234;me : Le centre des oiseaux&#8230; 48 rue des cras, 03 81 40 32 02


----------



## kanako (30 Juillet 2006)

Juste pour vous signaler que j'ai ouvert un sujet dans Rendez-vous pour le week-end du 19-20, j'esp&#232;re que vous &#234;tes toujours disponible, allez vite vous inscrire ici !


----------



## marcamloucha (30 Décembre 2006)

Le petit magasin mac rue Carnot à besançon s'est fait cambriolé avant noël
    
C e serait dommage qu'il mette la clef sous la porte donc à tous les bisontain merci de le soutenir afin qu'il ne ferme pas ses portes car c'est vraiment un chouette magasin ou l'on est super bien acceuilli.
cmjn look and feel


----------



## zebwebfr (30 Décembre 2006)

oui c'est vraiment triste de voir ça, quand on voit que des gens essayent d'apporter autre chose en terme de qualité de service et d'assistance,  et qu'on le traite ainsi est réellement dommage et triste. Tiens bon Jacques...on est de tout coeur avec toi.


----------



## mathiasb (12 Janvier 2007)

ouais tous ensemble pour soutenir ce magasin!!!


----------



## )Tit( (30 Mars 2007)

Oui, j'ai entendu mais il ne s'agit pas du magasin près de la bouloie?
Il me semble qu'ils vont ouvrir un ^plus grand magasin au centre ville???


----------



## kanako (30 Mars 2007)

nan c'est le magasin rue Carnot.


----------

